# Redness between toes



## jess128 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I just got this dog from a shelter last week and she has redness between her toes on all of her paws. Sometimes I catch her licking them. The shelter said it's from allergies and she is now on hypo allergenic food. Is there anything you guys would recommend to put on the redness? When my other dog got this we put hibitane on it I think which we got from our vet. I think the redness is starting to get better so I thought I'd give her some more time with the different food before I take her to the vet about it, but I was just wondering if there's anything else that could help.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like yeast from allergy. What are you feeding her? If it's a vet food (Hills, Royal Canin, etc. - full of grains) - ugh! I'd feed a grain free kibble. If she's been on a chicken based kibble for a long time, you might want to try a different protein source - maybe fish. I've had good luck with California Natural Salmon and Peas. Acana Pacifica is also good. Fromm grain free also gets good reviews. 

Something that might help is to make a 50-50 solution of ACV (apple cider vinegar - organic, if possible) and water, and soak the dog's feet in it a couple of times a day. ACV (apple cider vinegar) is anti fungal and anti-bacterial. Soak each foot for a minute or two, then pat (not rub) dry. I had to do this with Maddie, my westie mix, when I got her, and it helped. She has a grass allergy, so I'll probably have to do it again this summer.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ask your vet about just using benedryl. Red, itchy feet is a common allergy sign and I've used benedryl (with vet's approval and dosage recommendations) for several dogs with good results. I don't like topical ointments for feet since the dog can lick the medicine and it gets all over the floor when they walk around. 

It may be the food, but it could also be environmental allergies like to a cleaning product, grass fertilizer or weed killer, etc. Washing her feet off after walks (water on a washcloth or dip in a pan of water) might help.


----------



## jess128 (Mar 19, 2013)

She is currently on medi-cal hypo-allergy dry food. I bought her the Natural Balance duck and potato wet food and think I will switch her over to that dry food as well, or Acana. I'm also big on not feeding grains to dogs, my previous goden got ear infections from the wheat in dog food. Before going to the shelter she was being fed Kirkland brand dog food (gross). So I think her redness will clear up with a few weeks of proper nutrition, but I'd like to make her feet more comfortable in the mean time. Thanks for the ACV idea, never heard of it before but I will give it a try. Sounds like a good thing to do since it's natural and won't harm her if she licks her paws


----------



## aussiegirl6 (Mar 16, 2013)

jess128 said:


> She is currently on medi-cal hypo-allergy dry food. I bought her the Natural Balance duck and potato wet food and think I will switch her over to that dry food as well, or Acana. I'm also big on not feeding grains to dogs, my previous goden got ear infections from the wheat in dog food. Before going to the shelter she was being fed Kirkland brand dog food (gross). So I think her redness will clear up with a few weeks of proper nutrition, but I'd like to make her feet more comfortable in the mean time. Thanks for the ACV idea, never heard of it before but I will give it a try. Sounds like a good thing to do since it's natural and won't harm her if she licks her paws


Kirkland was on the recall list last week. All of the above suggestions have worked for me too. Another I might add is Tea tree oil. Pet stores carry it as "Veterinary Best" all natural. The only ingredients are Aloe and Tea tree, antifungal and safe if they lick their paws. Benedryl every 8 hours, 1 per 25 poounds, is the prescribed dose but I have found that 1 works on my 50 pound dog. Pharmacy has them in bottles of 200, so maybe it was the food and will stop. Setting a pan of water by the back door and dipping their feet after coming from outside will help too. I had to learn the hard way from the pesticides to kill the fleas I put down, my dogs were walking and laying in it. There is always residue otherwise it would not kill the fleas.....Geesh. Use vinegar and water 1:10 solution in a spray bottle with a teaspoon of Dawn to clean your bare floors, no chemicals in the house either. Vinegar is a disinfectant and does not harm the skin tissue.

P.S. Benedryl does make dogs sleepy for the first 2 days and then it wears off as the get used to it, so don't panic.


----------



## jess128 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have tried the ACV-water on her paws and she licks her paws so much afterwards, so I don't think that will help. Might have to go to the vet and see if they can give me something


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

You could try diluting it more. It's probably just a bit too much ACV for her and is irritating her paws. The tea tree and aloe spray would do good though because aloe is soothing. You could also just buy aloe gel to apply to the paws to help soothe the irritation.

My dog has the same issue and we are working on clearing it up. Switching his food has helped a lot, he's no longer licking at his paws as much. 

Good luck! =]


----------

